# Canning Persimmon Pulp



## DrewDrew

Can persimmon pulp be canned? If so, I assume water bath canning? How long? Any other advice?


----------



## lisat

DrewDrew said:


> Can persimmon pulp be canned? If so, I assume water bath canning? How long? Any other advice?


DrewDrew
Persimmons can be canned but they are just too mushy to do too much with. If you have the Asian type they are more firm and you can make jam or marmalade with them. I have two trees and just hated to see them go to waste. They smell and taste delicious but just don't have a firm flesh to do much with. I did find out they were planted for the horses, they love them and possibly for cross pollinating like the crabapples were planted for. Here is a link to some persimmon preserving ideas. Good luck.
http://members.aol.com/BLaneKY/persimm.htm


----------



## TechAdmin

Have to admit I haven't heard it before lol.

What do they taste like?


----------



## lisat

Dean said:


> Have to admit I haven't heard it before lol.
> 
> What do they taste like?


They have a unique flavor like a nectar. Reminds me of honeysuckle nectar. The flesh just isn't edible in my opinion. The consistancy is like an overripe mushy plum.


----------



## Sean

persimmon pulp can be substituted into any recipe for flavored bread (ie zucchini). There are also several delicious cookie recipes that use persimmon.

Medically....In traditional Chinese medicine the fruit regulates ch'i. 
The raw fruit is used to treat constipation and hemorrhoids, and to stop bleeding. As such, it is not a good idea to consume too many persimmons at once- they can induce diarrhea. 
The cooked fruit is used to treat diarrhea and dysentery 

The fruits of some persimmon varieties contain the tannins catechin and gallocatechin, as well as the anti-tumor compounds betulinic acid and shibuol, although the latter may also cause gastrointestinal problems.


----------



## gam46

We have an abundance of native wild persimmons and do appreciate their flavor. I've tried looking for canning instructions but found none that I definitely trust. Because of that I run the ripe fruit through a Foley food mill to remove seeds. The resulting puree is good to keep by freezing or by dehydrating. 

If anyone really knows of a safe canning recipe, either water bath or pressure, I'd like to learn more.


----------



## Davarm

I've never canned them or heard of anyone canning them but this year I'm going to try making preserves from them and see how that goes.

Guess you could call that canning in a round about way.


----------



## HomegrownGal

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/215811/persimmon-upside-down-cake

http://www.epersimmons.com/recipes.htm

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2005/11/persimmon-bread/

These are a few recipe sites I found. We loved the persimmon bread!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Idaholady

We grow two varieties. One is called a Fuyu; it is doughnut shaped, firm, and you can eat if off the tree when it has turned orange. The birds love them too.

I plan to slice them thinly and dry a big batch this week; so we can have something different to munch on this winter, besides our dried apples.

The other variety, is a heart shaped persimmon. You have to let it get very soft before using it. I use that variety for making persimmon cookies. I think it is called a Hachiya persimmon ( I call them hi-achi)


----------



## Sentry18

My wife is part of a fruit and vegetable coop of sorts. Every two weeks she picks up a couple boxes full of various fruits and vegetables for a very reasonable price. Last year out of the blue she got this very large bag of persimmons. They kind a look like some kind of a tomato and we had absolutely no idea what they were or how to eat them. Google provided that information for us and the sites we found indicated that the key was to eat them at the proper ripeness and without the skin. I loved them, skin and all. The Mrs. decided she was going to try and either can them or make a jam or jelly with them the next time we got some but we never did.


----------



## Gians

DrewDrew said:


> Can persimmon pulp be canned? If so, I assume water bath canning? How long? Any other advice?


Have never canned them, sounds possible. We have two Fuyu trees, what we can't eat we freeze as pulp for use in winter. We made fruit leather once but didn't have the right equipment and it took a while. The birds always get some and we give away quite a few.

(Wife says she adds a little lemon juice to pulp when she blends them up for freezing.)


----------

